# treating white fuzzy mold on moss



## Batagur (Sep 16, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with this?

I have a few different mosses on a large, mounted piece of epiweb, and this species is developing this mold. 

I have tried reducing humidity (ie duration and frequency of mistking) and increasing ventiliation, but it appears to heavily dry out the mosses more so than manage the mold.

My question is, are there any other treatment options to try; eg 5% bleach or dilute ethanol, or would these kill the moss? 

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## zerelli (Sep 14, 2009)

At home, my selaginella erythropus did this and I just cut back on watering and it went away



Batagur said:


> Is anyone familiar with this?
> 
> I have a few different mosses on a large, mounted piece of epiweb, and this species is developing this mold.
> 
> ...


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I managed mold a couple ways:

-Reduce watering and misting. Let the mold Dry out.

-Keep spraying down the fruiting body (fuzzy stuff) with RO water and never let it grow. This helps in preventing the spread of spores but can also exaggerate the problem if the issue is things being too wet.

-Let it run its course. Sometimes a little mold here and there is normal. If it's not over taking your moss then don't panic.

-If you are really desperate, try a 50:50 or less solution of hydrogen peroxide (3%) and RO water and spray down the affected areas. I have used this solution in tanks with frogs but I avoid directly spraying on the frogs. If you don't have frogs spray as much as the vivarium as you can to kill spores and any growths you don't see.


----------

